
Introducing: Flickr PARK or BIRD - shawndumas
http://code.flickr.net/2014/10/20/introducing-flickr-park-or-bird/?linkId=10114176
======
liangx4
interesting image recognition. wonder what they are using it for. especially
for the huge amount of photos on flickr. also what if the gis info is lost?

